# Error tE4 en secadora Samsung SDC3D809



## perezcuenca (May 21, 2016)

Hola a todos,

Os escribo porque estoy desesperado con los electrodomésticos de esta marca. Compré a principios del 2013 una lavadora y una secadora de esta conocida firma y ya en garantía tuve que recurrir a ellos por la lavadora por un problema de la placa base. Cuando se acabó la garantía me volvió a salir en la lavadora el mismo error y tuve que comprar otra placa base y cambiarla.
 Ahora falla la secadora con el error tE4 que según el manual es que tengo sucio el filtro de pelusa o el condensador. Los he limpiado y el error persiste, he buscado por internet y no he encontrado nada. He revisado los dos termostatos que hay junto a la resistencia y con un polímetro me marcan continuidad por lo que están cerrados, la sonda de temperatura la he sacado y he medido con el polímetro la resistencia y sube y baja en función de la temperatura, el flotador del depósito de agua marca correctamente cuando está en la parte superior, la bomba de agua no está atascada y el sensor de humedad lo he puenteado y sigue fallando.

 A parte de la placa base, hay algo más que pueda comprobar??

 El error sale en la pantalla pasados unos 5 segundos, es decir, pulso el botón Encender/Apagar y sin seleccionar ningún programa sale ese mensaje. Si soy rápido y enciendo y selecciono un programa el bombo empieza a girar correctamente, pero pasado esos 5 segundos se para, es como si hiciese una verificación y viese que algo no está bien.

 Espero vuestra ayuda y consejos.

 Gracias a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2016)

Posiblemente mida la pelusa midiendo corriente del soplador . . .  quizás le falte aceite o tenga pelos enroscados en el eje-buje

Saludos !


----------



## perezcuenca (May 21, 2016)

Pero sí fuera  eso que comentas, no saltaría el error cuando solo la enciendo y no pongo ningún programa de secado. Sólo con recibir tensión sale el error.
Igualmente gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2016)

Quizás 



perezcuenca dijo:


> es como si hiciese una verificación y viese que algo no está bien.


 
Y encendiendo rápido lo madrugás 

No se , es lo que se me ocurre  , también podría tener una aleta abisagrada y con un  resorte más  microswitch para verificar lo del aire , o un venturi . . . no lo se , no estoy ahí para verlo.

¿ Fotos ?


----------



## perezcuenca (May 22, 2016)

Al encender la secadora, si no selecciono ningún programa lo único que se puede observar, es la pantalla encendida. El error sale igual, por lo tanto ni venturi ni aleta abisagrada.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 22, 2016)

Te fijaste-verificaste si al enchufarla-conectarla o al encenderla hace una prendidita del blower-soplador ?


----------



## perezcuenca (May 22, 2016)

Al conectarla y poner un programa se enciende el motor, haciendo que gire la tina y poniendo en marcha el soplador, con la misma correa. Funciona ok.
Yo creo que debe ser un fallo de la placa base, pero antes de comprar una nueva quiero descartar que no sea otra cosa.


----------



## Bleny (May 22, 2016)

Comprueba los cables y resistencia que no haya pasado a mejor vida, y cuidado con lo de cambiar la placa sin comprobarlo todo te llevaras alguna sorpresa algún día, en forma de fallo persistente o placa nueva muerta


----------



## perezcuenca (May 24, 2016)

He comprobado los cables y todos tienen continuidad. Las resistencias también están bien. Ya sé que cambiar la placa es la última opción, pero no encuentro nada que no funcione.
Ya comenté en el primer mensaje que tuve que cambiar la placa de la lavadora y el error que salía era de motor, pero leyendo en foros vi que era un problema a nivel mundial de ese modelo de lavadora. En cambio, con la secadora no he encontrado nadie con el mismo error.
Gracias a todos por vuestros consejos, pero sigo sin saber que hacer con la maldita secadora.


----------



## perezcuenca (Jul 8, 2016)

Problema solucionado.
 La secadora tiene un termistor junto al filtro de partículas y otro en la parte trasera del bombo. Este último era el problema, se había averiado. Inicialmente no vi este termistor y por eso no encontraba el problema.
 Con un polímetro vi que al calentar la sonda la resistencia no variaba. Busqué por internet y el precio oscilaba entre 45-50€, pero en una web holandesa la compré por 29€ con gastos de envío incluidos.
 La referencia de la sonda de temperatura es: dc90-10128p
 Saludos


----------



## YvetteMarie (Sep 7, 2018)

Estimados un gran favor, tengo el mismo problema en mi secadora Samsung, vivo en Lima Perú. Y quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes conoce a alguien por aquí que me pueda ayudar. Mil gracias
Estimado Perezcuenca podrás enviarme algún tutorial cómo repararla mi secadora yo misma.


----------

